# No sound through headphones in Chromium



## frost1991 (Dec 25, 2022)

Sound works fine everywhere else, both internal speakers and headphones work every else.
However, on Chromium I only get sound through my internal speaker, regardless of what default device is set, even if I go into my mixer and MUTE the internal speaker, it will still play through the internal speaker.
Is there a way in Chromium to go into the back-end and force PCM device 1?


----------



## frost1991 (Dec 25, 2022)

its all good i actually just tried out firefox-esr and fixed the issue which caused me to try out Chromium in the first place. I no longer have a need to get Chromium working. However for education purposes if anyone wants to answer this I will still test out the suggestions and report back. but its no longer a real need for me. you can actually just delete this


----------



## BobSlacker (Dec 25, 2022)

First discover the device name.





Here lets use my pcm5 as an example.

Then, launch mixertui:




Press F6 to get a device list, select the desired device and press enter:




With the device opened, press F8 to set as default:




Then press ESC to leave mixertui, and kill the pulseaudio daemon:




Some ports require restart (like chromium), but not all. That's it.


----------



## frost1991 (Dec 25, 2022)

Thanks alot! worked perfectly. 
also i tested it multiple times by switching between, and it seems like it works without the "killall pulseaudio" aswell.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 26, 2022)

What does red, white and green indicate?


----------



## BobSlacker (Dec 26, 2022)

drhowarddrfine said:


> What does red, white and green indicate?


I think it is the sound level. Green been low, white|gray mid and red high volume level.


----------

